# Fan production based on Splinter Cell the video game



## Jarkko Hietanen (Aug 6, 2011)

Well howdy people, I'd just like to share this one with you all.

I met these guys online a year and a half ago when they contacted me to do a few things for their project. Six months later they filmed a prologue episode for their latest project called Splinter Cell: Extinction - a fan web series and I was asked to score it.

It's basically a very nice looking indie production based on the popular video game called Splinter Cell with an original story and no intentions to financially gain anything from it.

So I scored the first episode and now more episodes with higher production value are on the way this fall. I'll be scoring them as well.

A few notes about this prologue tho. I personally did the re-recording mixing as well and mixed the music so loud that it's almost a music video. And I regret that, but this prologue also works like a very long introduction almost like a trailer but not quite. I kind of can find some justifications for everything being so "in your face" all the time that way but still. The upcoming episodes will be something different however, mixing and music-wise. But still, hope you like it!

http://youtu.be/WhrrCNdvumk?hd=1


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice Jarkko. Fit the mood very well.

I quite like these fan movies, as there's a real devotion to production value. Sometimes they forget 'character' though!

Good work.


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you, glad you liked it. Can't wait to work on the new episodes soon, the production value just keeps rising. From what I understand, they will focus on the story and characters more.


----------



## RyBen (Aug 16, 2011)

That was the most awesome budget movie I've seen in a long time. The music was perfect for it. I'd like to see and hear more from you guys!


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Aug 22, 2011)

Very happy you like it! You definitely will see more, just a little while longer!


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey all,

proud to share you the new trailer for the upcoming episodes!

http://youtu.be/egrIQqJSSrQ?hd=1


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Mar 14, 2012)

Finally! After a year of waiting, the new episodes are airing on youtube. Watch two new episodes right now! http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA69B2B0BBBDF504C

I still got a lot of work ahead, many more eps to score on weekly basis.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2012)

Great work!! Very much loved your underscore cues


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Mar 19, 2012)

Greg @ 18.3.2012 said:


> Great work!! Very much loved your underscore cues



Thanks Greg! Glad you liked it and yeah underscores are fun in a different way, you can let loose a bit


----------



## yellowstudio (Mar 22, 2012)

Made of sooo much awesome! I played every Splinter Cell game and although I only just watched the prologue I'm already a fan of this. Need to watch each episode twice, once for the cinematics and once for listening in depth to what you did for the score and taking notes 

May I ask how exactly you got into contact with those guys? Also: Any word from Ubisoft on this? If they have half a brain, they hire you lot to assist with promo for the upcoming SC 6!

so long
Andreas


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Mar 29, 2012)

yellowstudio @ 23.3.2012 said:


> Made of sooo much awesome! I played every Splinter Cell game and although I only just watched the prologue I'm already a fan of this. Need to watch each episode twice, once for the cinematics and once for listening in depth to what you did for the score and taking notes
> 
> May I ask how exactly you got into contact with those guys? Also: Any word from Ubisoft on this? If they have half a brain, they hire you lot to assist with promo for the upcoming SC 6!
> 
> ...



Awesome to hear! I never played the games really but I loved the Chaos Theory OST by Amont Tobin.

We go back some years with the guys from Companion Pictures. The contacted me thro my website some years ago asking a score for their project. Since then I continued working with them, I flew to the States to meet them and worked on a smaller budget feature western their former film school teacher had going on. When I came back, I started scoring the new episodes for Extinction which they were actually shooting while I was over there. Got to participate on some locations. Actually I'm one of the SWAT guys in episode 1 

While I was over there, we took a a four day trip to L.A. and saw some landmarks, like the Remote Control studios haha. Visited hollywood and drove to San Francisco and hooked up with IGN headquarters and since then they've started releasing the episodes on their youtube channel.


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Apr 26, 2012)

Season finale! Had fun scoring this one, hope you like it too..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7SYUYAYEco


----------



## Kejero (May 6, 2012)

That finale was amazing, and your music throughout is A+. Congrats on the great work!


----------

